# Kommandozeilenparameter mit Eclipse übergeben



## osix2000 (26. Jul 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wo - zum Geier - kann ich in Eclipse die Kommandozeilenparameter angeben, die ich bei jedem Programmstart automatisch übergeben will, so als hätte ich sie auf der Konsole eingeben.

Ich finde einfach nicht wo ich das eintragen kann...


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (26. Jul 2007)

Schau mal hier:

Hauptmenü - Run - Run... - Arguments


----------



## DaKo (26. Jul 2007)

- rechte Maustaste auf dein Projekt
- Run As
- Run...
- Arguments


----------



## Murray (26. Jul 2007)

Klick auf Run->Run.. bzw. Run->Debug.. öffnet den "Create, manage and run configurations"-Dialog; dort links den Namen der Anwendung wählen oder ggfs. per "New" einen neuen Eintrag anlegen, dann im Reiter Arguments im oberen Feld "Program arguments" die gewünschten Parameter eintragen


----------



## der JoJo (26. Jul 2007)

dass nenn ich mal nen tribble post 
respect


----------



## mikachu (26. Jul 2007)

oder einfach ne main erstellen und dort die parameter übergeben


----------

